# LE Special Operations Team CQB April 26-29th 2022, Mansfield and Newton MA.



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Blue Tier Tactical is hosting a LE CQB Team Oriented class in April. Owner is solid guy, Local LE, and great tactical instructor. Looks like a great training opportunity! HOME | bluetiertactical

*LAW ENFORCEMENT SPECIAL OPERATIONS TEAM CQB*

Course Description:
This course covers the elements of room clearing, close quarters combat, and structure clearance as it relates to Law Enforcement Special Operations Teams. Overall team deployment and individual operator skills are both addressed. The tactics and techniques covered build a foundation that both the individual Officer and team can easily put into practice.

Course Content:


Close Quarters Weapon Handling and Shooting
Structure Clearance and Room Clearing
CQB Fundamentals: Angles, Rooms, Hallways, Doors
Low Light Tactics and Suspect Handling
Team Tactics from Warrant Service through Hostage Rescue
Team Leader Fundamentals and Team Management


Course duration:
4 Days

Cost:
$650

Payable by credit card, check, or money order on the day of the course, or by department PO. If an invoice and/or W-9 are needed, please ask.

Please email [email protected] for payment processing.

Prerequisites: 
This course teaches students how to conduct CQB/Room Clearing while operating in a team. Being assigned to a team/unit is NOT a requirement. Regardless, while unit assignment is not a pre-requisite, any student attending should be able to competently and safely operate a patrol rifle and duty handgun. This course is fast paced and time is not available to aid students in the fundamentals of weapon handling or firearms safety.


Required Equipment:

AR-15/M4 Patrol Rifle based system - NOTE: Weapon should be zeroed before start of class
Sling
Weapon light
2 magazines minimum
Handgun - preferably duty sidearm
2 magazines minimum
Entry Vest/Plate Carrier and Helmet are recommended
Eye and ear protection
Appropriate support gear for all systems:
Holster for handgun
Magazine pouches for both pistol magazines and rifle magazines
While Tactical Casualty Care equipment will be onsite during all training, Officers are strongly encouraged to bring a med kit/IFAK with a tourniquet.

Ammo:

400 rounds of rifle ammo
50 rounds of pistol ammo
100 Rounds of marking cartridges with appropriate rifle conversion bolt or AR Simunition upper receiver conversion

SIMUNITIONS NOTE: This course utilizes marking cartridges against stationary (non role player) targets during certain evolutions in the course. For this component, students may utilize either a Simunition/UTM bolt conversion or they may utilize just a Simunition/UTM handgun with the appropriate marking ammunition. If a student or agency is unable to procure either of the above, both a bolt conversion and the needed ammo can be rented for an additional $50. This is payable either at the start of the course or through department/agency purchase order.
Upcoming Dates:

April 26th - 29th, 2022
- Day 1 - Mansfield, MA, Day 2-4 - Newton, MA

May 16th - 20th, 2022
- UMASS Amherst Police Department - CLOSED

*TO REGISTER, EMAIL
[email protected]*


----------

